# ipod touch 4g 8gb or 32gb



## mrnachos38 (May 13, 2010)

yes guys i know that this is kinda off topic, but i am not sure where else to go. I am getting an ipod touch 4g but i'm not sure if i should get 8gb or 32 gb. I'm sure that many of you will say 32gb, but the 8gb will also come with bose mie2 earphones, which seems like a good deal. I put about 800mb of songs, but my videos take about 4-5gb. I'm not exactly sure how much space apps would take up, but i would have about 40 apps. the 8gb is $230 and the 32gb is $300. Not sure!!!:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

if you have a lot of videos and music, you want them always available, and you plan to get more then bigger would be better. at this time apps really do not take up much space. IMO forget the 8, 16 would be okay if you do not plan to get anymore but if you plan more then go with 32. You really need to plan for future usage not with what you currently have on hand.


----------



## mrnachos38 (May 13, 2010)

but what about the bose mie2 earphones? as far as i've heard, they're really good


----------



## alittlepeace (Nov 18, 2010)

I'd say go with the 32 gb, but it's up to you. Keep in mind that you can auto-sync specific playlists to your ipod, so that it will only automatically sync the songs/videos you want from those specific lists, or you could just do the whole thing manually, if you are really worried about space. I have a ~lot~ of music, but by auto-syncing with playlists, you can set it up so it only syncs your top 100 played songs using Smart Playlists, which are dynamic playlists that automatically change accordingly based on the rules you set (e.g., you can set a playlist to only include songs you've rated at 4 or more stars, or the 100 songs you own with the most plays). That way, you can keep the amount of songs on your player manageable. 

As for earphones, I've owned several, including 2 different Bose headphones, and my favorite by far (And the only one I use currently) are my Koss PortaPros, which cost me 30 dollars from the bestbuy website (Free shipping for me).


----------

